# backrounds



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

where would be the best spot to hit up to get a backround for my 5foot 120g, nothing overly expensive. im looking into getting a rock'ish scenery for the back of my african tank. but i would like to hear your experiences on where is the cheapest, who has some nice backrounds. i thought about painting black or even putting a black backround but i feel i need something more exciting..


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

Oops, maybe this is better suited for Equipment talk section, if a mod feels the same way. please move it there


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

i was at IPU Burnaby this morning and they had some killer intank back grounds..
the one i looked at was only $25.
but i would check them out for sure.


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

what size roughly where you looking at?


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

Island Pets have a nice selection and you pay by the foot. We payed $25 for 4ftx24" for a rock background. It's very nice and has a 3D appearance.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Crazy_NDN said:


> what size roughly where you looking at?


i'm pretty sure it was a 4' piece but it was real nice ....


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

OMG i have black paint that i just used on mine, i have 3/4 of a can left you can use it had it up for 10$


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

SophieThomas said:


> Island Pets have a nice selection and you pay by the foot. We payed $25 for 4ftx24" for a rock background. It's very nice and has a 3D appearance.


thats pretty good price! im gonna check out there! thanks for the info guys...

@donjaun, im tempted to go black for a clean simple look.. but i want to see if i like a scenic backround first, i would just save it, if your like any of use your gonna change, get new tanks and you wont have to get some more


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

hey earl .just go for the black look ..imo


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Wow. $25 for a sheet of background. I had that come with a used tank. I also spent $25 at Landscape Supply Centre for some nice flat rocks to stack up as a rock wall at the back to provide tons caves for my 25+ cichilids in a 90 Gallon.


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Wow. $25 for a sheet of background. I had that come with a used tank. I also spent $25 at Landscape Supply Centre for some nice flat rocks to stack up as a rock wall at the back to provide tons caves for my 25+ cichilids in a 90 Gallon.


i'd like to see how that turned out... any pics? thinking of doing something similar, or a DIY 3D bg


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Wow. $25 for a sheet of background. I had that come with a used tank. I also spent $25 at Landscape Supply Centre for some nice flat rocks to stack up as a rock wall at the back to provide tons caves for my 25+ cichilids in a 90 Gallon.


I want to do a real rock background. Our new tank will have a black painted background and we are considering doing a rad cave feature.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Gklaw, i know what tank you are talking about lol!! Now that i've painted a tank, i'll only do that for the rest of time, the texture makes everything stand out in the tank. Looks amazing!!


----------

